# Branching driftwood



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

I am thinking of setting up a new tank, i would be based around a group of thin branching stems of driftwood. The problem is i cant find much of this type of wood on the web or from any local stores. I have found some from aquaessentials.co.uk (see attached image) but you only get an example of it. Does anyone know where you can get some similar wood or has had experience of this wood from aquaessentials. It must be shippable to England. Many thanks.


----------



## Hawaiian (Aug 17, 2005)

Checkout manzanita.com

I dont know if they can ship to you but try and talk with them.


----------



## Badger (Sep 18, 2006)

I live in Sheffield and got that exact same stuff from Aqua Essentials...it looks fantastic! Do you realise he's based in Cornwall?


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

send AquaEssentials an email asking for some pics. i am sure Rich will send you some. The guy offers the best customer service you can get.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Iwe used in several tanks, and it looks great. Best tip is to cut the base off and use the branches to make a the disired look.

Like this for example:










The only disadvanteges is that it gives off some colour, maybe some oil and often floats.

The trick is to cut it, soak it, dip it in a 10 % chlorine solution, rinse well and use it.


----------



## Drifty (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow thats a nice piece of wood you got there. Where did you get it?


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Its two pieces of red moor (like the stuff from aquaessentials in #1) cut into pieces and tied together...


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

Afroturf said:


> I am thinking of setting up a new tank, i would be based around a group of thin branching stems of driftwood. The problem is i cant find much of this type of wood on the web or from any local stores. I have found some from aquaessentials.co.uk (see attached image) but you only get an example of it. Does anyone know where you can get some similar wood or has had experience of this wood from aquaessentials. It must be shippable to England. Many thanks.


No one else sells this wood in the UK atm and we have more coming in some time late January (more cool rocks too)

There are some more pictures of what the last batch looked like here


----------



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi Richard i managed to get a piece of the wood from my friend, he brought a few pieces (too many) from you. I also like the look of the Dragon stone but i'm unsure of how much i'd need to order. From the photos i'd like 3 of 4 pieces around the size of the 2 at the top of the cardboard box, how much would this weight and cost?

Many thanks Richard, Love your work.


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

Afroturf said:


> I like the look of the Dragon stone but i'm unsure of how much i'd need to order. From the photos i'd like 3 of 4 pieces around the size of the 2 at the top of the cardboard box, how much would this weight and cost?
> 
> Many thanks Richard, Love your work.


I only have 1 x 10kg box and 3 x 25kg boxes left of dragon stone so individual pieces are no longer available. To work out shipping, log into the store, add what you wish to your basket, click check out then estimate shipping.

Don't forget, if you spend over £50 it's free shipping (UK mainland only)


----------



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

Cheers Richard, I just ordered your last 10kg box and spent the 50 quid look forward to it arriving.

Many thanks.


----------

